
Digg Scrapes Facebook for Diggers' Real Identites and Photos - michde
http://www.pcworld.com/article/240793/digg_scrapes_facebook_for_diggers_real_identites_and_photos.html
======
michaelpinto
You know what's sad about this? My bet is that there's nobody left who cares
anymore.

Back in the day Digg was a Slashdot killer and I loved that site more than
anything else. Then over time they seemed to forget that it was their
community that was the "social" in social news.

Then slowly fame ruined the Digg management team, that or they just were
uninterested. The first blow was that they removed shouts -- but the users
hung in there. And then slowly web 2.0 came into bloom and some of the stars
of the system migrated first to Twitter and later to places like Reddit.

I still love that site with all my heart, and keep rooting for them like the
last loyal fan of a baseball team that has no hope of getting to the playoffs
this season -- or ever. Digg at this point reminds me of the Amiga in the 90s:
The fans loved the platform but what they loved was what was in the past.

~~~
skeletonjelly
It's been mentioned on reddit before but it's come full circle. Compare the
frontpages of reddit and digg. Granted, digg get their content from publishers
mostly.

~~~
alxtye
Reddit has a lot more to it than the front page. Sign up and the front page
shows whatever you make it show.

